# Catchy names on juices, but what are they



## Nightwalker (16/5/16)

Seriously, I browse nearly all the sites daily. Looking for the next best juice. But between vendors not describing the juice on main page and juice makers naming the juices like (alpha Carlie), which btw is milk tart and is great, buy it now!!.. I find myself having to get irritated by clicking each juice to open another page to see what it is.
Then with my goldfish memory, I forget what it is, and the next few days, I'm repeating the process.
Vendors and juice makers. Pls add what your flavor is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

Amen brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/5/16)

You think that's bad, I mix my own and don't even know what's in some bottles. I put a piece of masking tape on the amber bottle before steeping with a code like "BC". Then I come back three weeks later and I'm thinking "What exactly is BC? Bavarian Cream? Berry Crunch? Banana Cream? Brandy & Coke?" Usually I just pour myself a large glass of red wine and vape my mix with a vengeance. Then I don't care what it is. I'll figure it out in the morning. 

I really should get a spreadsheet of sorts going. Nerd vaping ftw.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Mmmmm.......brandy and coke. Now why haven't I thought of that? Best start mixing some and find out!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## skola (17/5/16)

RichJB said:


> You think that's bad, I mix my own and don't even know what's in some bottles. I put a piece of masking tape on the amber bottle before steeping with a code like "BC". Then I come back three weeks later and I'm thinking "What exactly is BC? Bavarian Cream? Berry Crunch? Banana Cream? Brandy & Coke?" Usually I just pour myself a large glass of red wine and vape my mix with a vengeance. Then I don't care what it is. I'll figure it out in the morning.
> 
> I really should get a spreadsheet of sorts going. Nerd vaping ftw.


Or you could just document your recipes online at http://e-liquid-recipes.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (17/5/16)

Agreed , especially considering i do the majority of browsing on my phone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/16)

I agree with you @Nightwalker 

I have said this a few times and will say it again

I wish the juice vendors would have a single page on their websites with all the juices listed with their one line description of the juice next to the name. Then its much easier to scan and see what you like instead of clicking through tens of pages. 

Or even have that page on here in their subforum - i am not too concerned if that list does not click through to the product to buy - just so its all in one place to see at a glance what is on offer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/16)

Silver said:


> I agree with you @Nightwalker
> 
> I have said this a few times and will say it again
> 
> ...



100% Hi Ho @Silver and while we are at it... a Vape Web site without a What's New or Just arrived link is another click on the X and close scenario.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

My pet hate too, @Nightwalker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Seriously, I browse nearly all the sites daily. Looking for the next best juice. But between vendors not describing the juice on main page and juice makers naming the juices like (alpha Carlie), which btw is milk tart and is great, buy it now!!.. I find myself having to get irritated by clicking each juice to open another page to see what it is.
> Then with my goldfish memory, I forget what it is, and the next few days, I'm repeating the process.
> Vendors and juice makers. Pls add what your flavor is.



I have to agree, and am glad I am not the only one with a Dory memory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Seriously, I browse nearly all the sites daily. Looking for the next best juice. But between vendors not describing the juice on main page and juice makers naming the juices like (alpha Carlie), which btw is milk tart and is great, buy it now!!.. I find myself having to get irritated by clicking each juice to open another page to see what it is.
> Then with my goldfish memory, I forget what it is, and the next few days, I'm repeating the process.
> Vendors and juice makers. Pls add what your flavor is.



i like the catchy names, shows some real creativity BUT i would really love to see flavour profiles on bottles.

what i absolutly hate is when a juice maker has a range of juices and they are labelled 1,2,3,4,etc i usually toss those bottles rather quickly without reordering because of the ridiculous task of associating 1 with strawberry and cream, 2 with lemon, etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (17/5/16)

RichJB said:


> You think that's bad, I mix my own and don't even know what's in some bottles. I put a piece of masking tape on the amber bottle before steeping with a code like "BC". Then I come back three weeks later and I'm thinking "What exactly is BC? Bavarian Cream? Berry Crunch? Banana Cream? Brandy & Coke?" Usually I just pour myself a large glass of red wine and vape my mix with a vengeance. Then I don't care what it is. I'll figure it out in the morning.
> 
> I really should get a spreadsheet of sorts going. Nerd vaping ftw.



i have a labeling machine and each bottle gets a juice name with a barcode. the barcode is linked to a mysql database that has all the info from the recipe, mixing date, ingredients suppliers all the way to invoices attached. #nerdOCD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (17/5/16)

100% agree with this, it is an absolute pain opening each page to read a brief description, even if vendors could just put a basic flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (17/5/16)

Agree 100% !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Mmmmm.......brandy and coke. Now why haven't I thought of that? Best start mixing some and find out!


I tried it many times. But dam the cola is just way to over powering

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I tried it many times. But dam the cola is just way to over powering



i tried a vodka and cola.... then cola and vodka... then vodka and vodka then kola and vocda... then kodva and vola.... then what was the question again ?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (17/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I tried it many times. But dam the cola is just way to over powering



Then start off with one drop of cola and add to taste. I have brandy. I just need to get cola.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i tried a vodka and cola.... then cola and vodka... then vodka and vodka then kola and vocda... then kodva and vola.... then what was the question again ?


Hahahaha the problem is you add 10% brandy. Then you slowly add 1% cola. things start going good. But what is brandy and coke without ice... Then whip out the koolada. *puts 1 drop to 100ml* and that folks is how you make menthol airwaves flavour

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouder (17/5/16)

I simply could not agree more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/5/16)

I hope vendors and juice makers are reading this thread


----------



## rogue zombie (17/5/16)

Here's a good site http://www.netvapes.com/category_s/1829.htm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (17/5/16)

I was looking for ideas for a rum juice. Best why is to find actual juices.


----------

